# Sticky  BS300 Review & Pictorial



## arutlosjr11

BS300 Review & Pictorial

http://time2watchdotnet.blogspot.com/2013/08/aquadive-bathyscaphe-300-gallery.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/omg-...ive-bs300-today-happy-happy-happy-904942.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/i-ca...y-4th-3000m-diver-wow-901946.html#post6653287



















Ariel S-
Sent from my iPhone


----------



## animarjyzer

Very cool timepiece.


----------



## BUD-m

:-!Looks OUTSTANDING on the bracelet!
CHEERS Bud


----------



## Mulder

My BS300 has the fully lumed bezel.


----------



## mekenical

Here's my DLC version


----------



## IdiotSavant

huge!


----------



## Stef C

awesome Watch!


----------



## Stef C

Mekenical............Im in Love with your Black Dlc, and the orange strap is just beautiful.......


----------



## Stef C

The Dlc + orange Strap, will match my New Specialized orange Tarmac. sick !


----------



## turbojoly

Very nice bezel and case


----------



## hrobi

That lume looks amazing


----------



## billybob1

Wow, beautiful piece!


----------



## pro2zon

I love mine but after seeing yours on the bracelet i think i need one.


----------



## rsr911

Honored to be a member of the Aquadive fraternity. Big thanks to Pro2zon! #32/500 checking in.


----------



## jarthom66

Love it


rsr911 said:


> Honored to be a member of the Aquadive fraternity. Big thanks to Pro2zon! #32/500 checking in.
> View attachment 12830775


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TKiteCD

I love what they're doing I just hope they keep it up.


----------



## tawise

Thanks for the links !!! Great watches !!!


----------



## scandalpk

I really need One.


----------



## zcat1958

Classic dive watch look!


----------



## Grimlock_1

Can I request a side photo just to see the thickness? 

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer

no denying it is a beast of a watch, that's why I have two 








Grimlock_1 said:


> Can I request a side photo just to see the thickness?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## seikomatic

I suddenly saw some mold on the second hand


----------

